
Finland to lobby EU for abolition of daylight saving time - aleksei
https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/finland_to_lobby_eu_for_abolition_of_daylight_saving_time/10042340
======
java-man
Always thought that daylight saving time is a cheap way for politicians to
produce an impression of "work", while in reality introducing disruptions
(sometimes fatal) to a large number of people.

Never understood why people still allow this.

